# Judy Blue Eyes, Still Suite (and Crosby and Nash)



## Moonflight (Oct 17, 2015)

Still love this, and the memories it brings back.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

How I loved that song!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 17, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> Still love this, and the memories it brings back.




I must confess that I was never very fussed on them Moon.
But then.
I am just a little bit older than you!


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 17, 2015)

I've still got that, and others!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

I love them and the memories too Moonflight, great group so many good tunes! :jammin:


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> Still love this, and the memories it brings back.



I have that album!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 17, 2015)

They were before my time and the folkies never did it for me. But something fascinating is reading the background of that era. Judy Collins was a truly beautiful woman, Joni Mitchell, Carol King, all the ladies of the canyon. Even if the music isn't to your taste, the dynamics of the musicians makes for a unique history.


----------

